

Startup Bootcamp at MIT - grinich
http://startupbootcamp.mit.edu

======
dshah
You should attend just to come see Adam Smith (Xobni) and Drew Houston
(DropBox).

It's going to be an instructive day (and my time is limited to 20 minutes, so
I won't be able to do much harm).

~~~
mickt
I was planning on being out of town as it's a long weekend for me. Is this
worth shortening a long weekend?

------
diN0bot
i'm going, too. anyone want to do a hn meet up, at least briefly? feels kind
of silly, what with being surrounded by tons of startup folks already, but
might still be fun.

since not much of the schedule is known, i'm giving the following shoutout:

    
    
         meet in the middle of the oval at 8:50am. the oval is the circular green between kresge, the student center and the chapel. i have an inverse mohawk and will likely be wearing patch-work shorts and tshirt.

~~~
BirdSong
Like to do an HN meetup. The kresge oval beforehand works. Maybe we'll get
another thread going closer to the event, when the schedule is actually set.
Also, HN meetup will be handy, since I'm sure there will be a significant
crowd of people that are just coming to check it out, and haven't really
plunged into the startup community yet. I'll probably be wearing a backwards
UK (University of Kentucky) hat. I'll be impressed if anyone remembers that
detail.

------
apsurd
Is this hard to "get into"? Well if I get to go, I'm going. I'm from L.A. and
never have been farther than tempe, Arizona; this sounds like a perfect
excuse.

Anyone want to share the cheapest hotel we can find? Anyone want to explore
MIT/Boston with me for a couple of days?

email is in the profile!

------
mickt
For some reason they don't link to where the Kresge Auditorium is, but to 77
Mass Ave (the start of the infinity corridor
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Infinite_Corridor>).

Just so you out-of-towners don't get too lost here's MIT's map of where the
auditorium is (across the street from 77 Mass Ave):
<http://whereis.mit.edu/?selection=W16>

If you need to access public transport use the T's site, which is pretty
decent at giving directions: <http://mbta.com/>

------
mattiss
Damn this is tempting. I have a free plane ticket I need to use. Anybody up
for a meetup?

------
nuweborder
All registered. Looking forward to hearing Aaron Swartz speak.

------
doctorosdeck
All signed up, looks like there are going to be a lot of good speakers.

------
ALee
It's also on Columbus Day, so if you're off, you should go. I'll be up in the
NE, so I'd love to swing by and hear Adam and Drew, and also share our
experiences at JamLegend.

------
skuvnar
any chance this is going to be recorded? (I'm not in the US)

~~~
bia
yes. there will also be a live video stream! details will soon be posted on
the website-

------
rythie
Does anyone know what the top right logo is based on?

~~~
there
vimeo?

~~~
leeskye
vimeo - [http://www.davidthomasgreen.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/09/v...](http://www.davidthomasgreen.com/wp-
content/uploads/2009/09/vimeo_logo_header.jpg)

~~~
rythie
ok, thanks, they don't seem to use that background anymore.

------
jli
I'd like to go, but I won't be around

------
clistctrl
definitely going

